# Yosemite riding?



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

I tried the search function, but it seems to be down. Anyone try road riding in Yosemite? We're staying just outside the south entrance (Tenaya Resort) and I'd like to get some rides in while the wife is at the spa. I'm looking for maybe two hours or so that I can start from the resort.

Thanks


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Rushfan said:


> I tried the search function, but it seems to be down. Anyone try road riding in Yosemite? We're staying just outside the south entrance (Tenaya Resort) and I'd like to get some rides in while the wife is at the spa. I'm looking for maybe two hours or so that I can start from the resort.


There are some bike paths around Yosemite Valley floor that are nice for a couple of hours. Everywhere else inside the park has narrow roads and heavy traffic (usually speeding), except early in the morning. Off-road mountain biking is prohibited. I suggest bringing your hiking boots instead.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. Problem is I'm training for a century on the 21st and need to ride at least two days while I'm up there. Oh well.


----------



## briancasola (Nov 18, 2004)

*Teneya Start*



Rushfan said:


> Thanks for the advice. Problem is I'm training for a century on the 21st and need to ride at least two days while I'm up there. Oh well.


If you are going to ride, look to do it very early. The problem from Teneya lodge is that there are no real good bike routes. From my knowledge there is only one real road from there past Fish Camp into the park, then it is a long haul down to the floor of the valley 1hr by car I believe. Plus riding out of the lodge is on narrow high traffic road. 

Try to go away from the park back towards or down hill towards Oakhurst, cut left on RD222 toward Bass Lake, mild climb and then ride around the lake. This is a low traffic route and the ride around the lake is tame. Then head back the same way, or extended it by riding out to North Fork. The only pisser is that you are going to have to deal with park traffic on the climb back to Tenaya. The earlier the better, as it is hot this time of year.

Look up bass lake to understand the route. 

I will be at Bass Lake at the end of August and have done some riding up there, it can be fun but be careful as people are not used to seeing bicycles on the narrow roads.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*If you don't mind driving a little bit...*

The Grizzly Century route, in the Bass Lake area, has some great riding. It's not too far from the south entrance. Maps are on the web site:
http://www.grizzlycentury.org/


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

johnny99 said:


> There are some bike paths around Yosemite Valley floor that are nice for a couple of hours. Everywhere else inside the park has narrow roads and heavy traffic (usually speeding), except early in the morning. Off-road mountain biking is prohibited. I suggest bringing your hiking boots instead.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*This is Northern California pal and Rush fans are not popular--*

my advice is to stay home.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*On this map...*

The prime riding is between Cold Springs Summit and what's marked as the 100 mile turnaround. Cool pine forest, little traffic, and good views of the Sierra crest from near the turnaround. You can ride farther if you like. Bring lots of water as there is none on the route.

<img src="https://www.grizzlycentury.org/map/mapelv.jpg">


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Bass Lake / North Fork can get pretty hot...*

Maybe we should send him up Beasore Road. ;+)


----------



## briancasola (Nov 18, 2004)

robwh9 said:


> The prime riding is between Cold Springs Summit and what's marked as the 100 mile turnaround. Cool pine forest, little traffic, and good views of the Sierra crest from near the turnaround. You can ride farther if you like. Bring lots of water as there is none on the route.
> 
> <img src="https://www.grizzlycentury.org/map/mapelv.jpg">



Also bring a homing beacon, so you can be found.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions. I spotted Bass Lake on the topo maps I have and thought it might work-appreciate the confirmation.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

cycleaddict said:


> my advice is to stay home.


You talking Limbaugh? No, I don't care for him either.

I'm a fan of the band, and I've been taking crap from music snobs for a long time, so a random post on a message board isn't gonna have much effect. And Northern California is my home.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Rushfan said:


> You talking Limbaugh? No, I don't care for him either.
> 
> I'm a fan of the band, and I've been taking crap from music snobs for a long time, so a random post on a message board isn't gonna have much effect. And Northern California is my home.


Rush is a great band.

Limbaugh is a blow hard.

Liberals have ruined California.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. Did a loop around Bass Lake, was just what I was looking for. The family & I took our bikes to Yosemite Valley and spent an afternoon riding from one amazing view to the next-nice bonding experience, but not enough miles and too many people for any serious riding.


----------

